# Cheating at makeing a hem tag



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

just an idea i had while getting prices for my hem tags. what if you got 100% polyester ribbon and did a sublimation print on to it ? it would be a finished edge and you can set your art up in rows and line up the ribbon and transfer on the heat press.

any ideas or any one see a down side i do not?


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

It worked out well, just need to get my sizing right on the art


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

nicely done^^ question though, is it easy to iron fold working with polyester? i would totally go this route if i can put a manhattan fold on it.


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you, have not got that far Just yet. I reworked the art and I'm going to make a new one will let you know


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you then sew those in to the hem or attach it with a tag gun?


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

im going to sew them on


----------



## foxhound1976 (Jun 10, 2010)

How did you print those on tag? Will laser transfers work?


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

sublimation on twill tape. But it frayed so bad after sewing that we are going with woven tags, can't cheat this step I found out


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

we learn from our mistakes and some mistakes are golden ^^ thanks for the try *hands you a beer*


----------

